# Cherry shrimp spazzing out



## juanitow (Jun 21, 2008)

I woke up this morning with shrimp swimming around. Usually this isn't a big deal, there are always a few males swimming about, especially around night time. This time of the day is usually when everything is quiet. I thought something might be wrong with the water (my TDS jumped up 8PPM overnight it seems), so I did a 50% watre change. Now there's nary a shrimp that's not swimming about! even the females are going ballistic!

What do you think is wrong? I'm looking for something that died that might cause an ammonia spike or something, but I don't know... I heard something about shrimps swimming around when you do water changes.

Unfortunately I don't have an ammonia or nitrite kit. These have never been a problem as my 30 gallon tank is heavily heavily heavily planted with plenty of sunlight and diy co2 (algae has never been a problem for me, I've inadvertedly imported algae and they dont survive). And I am lightly stocked. I have about 20 shrimp and their offspring, 8 ottos and 4 assassin snails.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

i'll wait for Kat to weigh in on this, but it doesn't sound to me like it's much to worry about. my cherries are very active after a water change. healthy, happy shrimp are active and don't hide much. 

you really need a test kit. it may be the most important piece of equipment a fish owner will ever purchase.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

My shrimps, half of them like to just hang out, the other half love to go ballistic and just swim everywhere, especially into strong current. I wouldn't worry about too much. IME, there is only a problem if shrimps stop moving.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> there is only a problem if shrimps stop moving.


LOL

reminds me of gramps:

"Uh, grandpa's been asleep for 16 hours..."
"Is he still breathing?"
"Yup,"
"it's fine then."


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

my shrimps spazz from time to time. They have fun, I think. they are always busy busy busy.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

twoheadedfish said:


> LOL
> 
> reminds me of gramps:
> 
> ...


Haha, good one. I like it!.

My shrimp spazz out quite a bit, especially at feeding time.


----------

